# I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world



## celtictiger

I'm getting a tatto on my shoulder after surgery.
I really want to get the following:

*I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world*

translated into kanji.
My tattoo artist dosen't know how I can get it translated nor do I know any japanese people.
If anyone can help me on this forum, please DO!!.

ANY help is really appreciated.


----------



## wathavy

celtictiger said:


> *I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world*



So, I try the best I could write literally in cool manner.
我与描平和君的翼・君来飛翔全世界
I added a little bit of Chinese way of writing, but it is a fake, since I am not familiar with Chinese much.
But if you like more plain Japanese, then it could be.
私が与える平和の言葉で、君の翼は自由を得るだろう。そｈして君は世界に向かって飛び立てるだろう。
I intentionally transformed sentences, because this way is much more suitable for me to mention than the original English.

Check out with other natives, see if my suggestion does fit your feeling or not.

Cheers.

P.S.
I personally don't feel like to inprint Tatu, but I love Tatu. (Russians)


----------



## orangegrass

wathavy said:


> So, I try the best I could write literally in cool manner.
> 我与描平和君的翼・君来飛翔全世界
> I added a little bit of Chinese way of writing, but it is a fake, since I am not familiar with Chinese much.
> But if you like more plain Japanese, then it could be.
> 私が与える平和の言葉で、君の翼は自由を得るだろう。そｈして君は世界に向かって飛び立てるだろう。
> I intentionally transformed sentences, because this way is much more suitable for me to mention than the original English.
> Check out with other natives, see if my suggestion does fit your feeling or not.
> Cheers.
> P.S.
> I personally don't feel like to inprint Tatu, but I love Tatu. (Russians)


the Chinese ver.
我将在你的翼上书写和平
而你将环绕世界飞翔

By the way
'peace' in Chinese is not平和. It's 和平. ^^


----------



## celtictiger

orangegrass said:


> the Chinese ver.
> 我将在你的翼上书写和平
> 而你将环绕世界飞翔
> 
> By the way
> 'peace' in Chinese is not平和. It's 和平. ^^


 
thanks


----------



## Flaminius

> I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world


It's a tough sentence to understand in isolation.  Can you give a brief explanation what it means?

Anyway, a more literal translation is:
私があなたの翼に平和という字を書けば、あなたは世界に羽ばたく

This is as asexual as it can be.  If you tell us who this "I" and "you" are, the translation can get more down-to-earth.


----------



## celtictiger

Flaminius said:


> It's a tough sentence to understand in isolation. Can you give a brief explanation what it means?
> 
> Anyway, a more literal translation is:
> 私があなたの翼に平和という字を書けば、あなたは世界に羽ばたく
> 
> This is as asexual as it can be. If you tell us who this "I" and "you" are, the translation can get more down-to-earth.


 

Sure thing.

"I" refers to me and "you" refers to the bird.


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, so we should change あなた (a respectful second person singular):
私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界に羽ばたく

Please have it checked by other natives.


----------



## Wishfull

Hello, certictiger
I want more information.
Am I correct that you are male?

*I'm getting a tatto on my shoulder after surgery.*
What this means? What surgery? Is it shoulder surgery? Or someplace else in the body?
Is it your people's tradition doing a tatto after surgery? 
Is it some kind of religious behaviors?
Or are you intending to take an operation and a tattoo at the same time with one gereral anesthegia?

*I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world*.
What this means? 
"I am going to write a tatoo of the letters "PEACE" on the bird's wing.
Then the bird will fly all over the world, with the message of world peace" ?

Do you mind if you choose just "World peace" (世界平和）？
You want to wirte literal translation, don't you?

Anyway,
Flaminius's "私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界に羽ばたく" is very good translation. But I don't think it is good design as a tatoo art. I think it is funny to use kanji and hiragana in tatoo. I think it is funny to write a usual sentence on your skin.
It might be very poor choice.

This is why wathavy answered you with only kanji, I think.

My advice is this;
If you want to write the whole content in kanji, don't use Japanese. You had better consult to Chinese forum. You had better write in Chinese. (orangegrass's)

or You should choose very simple kanji within a several letters, like 世界平和. But 世界平和　might be too hokey..... I don't know what is the best.
I would like to ask others.

You have to avoid typo or wrong letter, it is fatal.

Wishfull.


----------



## celtictiger

Wishfull said:


> Hello, certictiger
> I want more information.
> Am I correct that you are male?
> 
> *I'm getting a tatto on my shoulder after surgery.*
> What this means? What surgery? Is it shoulder surgery? Or someplace else in the body?
> Is it your people's tradition doing a tatto after surgery?
> Is it some kind of religious behaviors?
> Or are you intending to take an operation and a tattoo at the same time with one gereral anesthegia?
> 
> *I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world*.
> What this means?
> "I am going to write a tatoo of the letters "PEACE" on the bird's wing.
> Then the bird will fly all over the world, with the message of world peace" ?
> 
> Do you mind if you choose just "World peace" (世界平和）？
> You want to wirte literal translation, don't you?
> 
> Anyway,
> Flaminius's "私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界に羽ばたく" is very good translation. But I don't think it is good design as a tatoo art. I think it is funny to use kanji and hiragana in tatoo. I think it is funny to write a usual sentence on your skin.
> It might be very poor choice.
> 
> This is why wathavy answered you with only kanji, I think.
> 
> My advice is this;
> If you want to write the whole content in kanji, don't use Japanese. You had better consult to Chinese forum. You had better write in Chinese. (orangegrass's)
> 
> or You should choose very simple kanji within a several letters, like 世界平和. But 世界平和　might be too hokey..... I don't know what is the best.
> I would like to ask others.
> 
> You have to avoid typo or wrong letter, it is fatal.
> 
> Wishfull.


 

_Am I correct that you are male?_
*Yes*


_*I'm getting a tatto on my shoulder after surgery*_
_What this means? What surgery? Is it shoulder surgery? Or someplace else in the body?_
*I'm undergoing two operations on my left shoulder, after them I'm going to get the tattoo on that shoulder.*

_Is it your people's tradition doing a tatto after surgery? _
*No, it just seems fitting to get my first tattoo on something that has caused me so much pain over the past two and a half years.*

_Is it some kind of religious behaviors?_
*No*

_Or are you intending to take an operation and a tattoo at the same time with one gereral anesthegia?_
*No, I'm going to a tattoo artist after the operations.*

_I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world._
_What this means? _
*It's a quote from Sadako Sasaki, she was a Japanese girl who lived near Hiroshima when the atomic bomb was dropped . Sadako was only two years old when she became a* *victim* *of the atomic bomb.By November 1954, lumps had developed on her neck and behind her ears. Then in January 1955, purple spots had started to form on her legs. Subsequently, she was diagnosed with Leukemia. **She was hospitalized **and given a year to live. While in hospital a friend told her of an old Japanese myth which said that anybody who made 1000 paper cranes would be granted a wish. Sadako began making paper cranes, she made over 1000 cranes and continued to make them up until her death. "I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world" is a popular quote from Sadako.*

*Sadoka was Japanese so I'd like to stick to a Japanese translation.*
*I assumed someone from Japan, such as yourself, would of heard the story.*


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I understand the background very well.　And I understand why Japanese.
If it was written by Sadako, there must be Japanese original sentence.
But I couldn't find it on the web. There might be no original Japanese sentence.

千羽鶴（sennbazuru) 1000 paper cranes must be the key word.
*I think the traslation might be something like 「世界平和の祈りを込めて千羽鶴を」「平和の祈りを込めた千羽鶴を世界中に」*

About the two atomic bombs, I have long, long stories to talk, but I can't say here, because it is against the rule.


----------



## celtictiger

If I were to summerise it
what words would I use?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
How about ;* 千羽鶴は平和の象徴* ?
Literal translation is; *1000 paper cranes are the symbol of peace.*


I know you want Japanese one, but I think the English sentence might be the best, because it has become famous throughout the world.

I wonder how many people could understand *千羽鶴は平和の象徴* is the translation of *"I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world.*

*私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界に羽ばたく* might be good literal translation, but I wonder it might not be good for tatoo art letters. I can't decide.

I want to hear other's better translation. I don't have confidence.

Wishfull.

edit;*私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界中に羽ばたく　*might be better.


----------



## celtictiger

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> How about ;* 千羽鶴は平和の象徴* ?
> Literal translation is; *1000 paper cranes are the symbol of peace.*
> 
> 
> I know you want Japanese one, but I think the English sentence might be the best, because it has become famous throughout the world.
> 
> I wonder how many people could understand *千羽鶴は平和の象徴* is the translation of *"I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world.*
> 
> *私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界に羽ばたく* might be good literal translation, but I wonder it might not be good for tatoo art letters. I can't decide.
> 
> I want to hear other's better translation. I don't have confidence.
> 
> Wishfull.
> 
> edit;*私がおまえの翼に平和という字を書けば、おまえは世界中に羽ばたく　*might be better.


 

HWat's your opinion if I were to just select words from the quote to be translated.
Like just get "Write" "Peace", "Wings" "Fly" "World"

If I were to just get those words translated and have them next to one another would their meaning stay the same.

Or does putting two words together in Japanses mean something else


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

write―書
peace―平和
wings―翼 
fly―飛
world―世界

書平和翼飛世界



celtictiger said:


> What's your opinion if I were to just select words from the quote to be translated.
> Like just get "Write" "Peace", "Wings" "Fly" "World"
> *I wouldn't recommend to you. *
> *Because they don't look like Japanese. They look like Chinese to me.*
> 
> *If you or someone who looks at your tatoo didn't care about the difference of Japanese and Chinese, it would be OK.*
> 
> 
> If I were to just get those words translated and have them next to one another would their meaning stay the same.
> Or does putting two words together in Japanses mean something else
> *They will become difficult to be understood. *
> *If you explain the background of them orally, we will be able to understand them well.*
> *Without background, they might seem to some kind of letter puzzle or letter riddle. Or we would think they're some kind of old Chinese porverb. *
> *Clever* *one might understand them virguely. Or he/she might not.*


Wishfull


----------



## Mari Yagami

celtictiger, I would like to point out something that, while it won't exactly help with your tattoo, it will help you understand why it's so hard for people here to help you come up with a short, tattoo friendly alternative using that phrase, and why people keep suggesting Chinese and saying that it will look Chinese.
While Japanese uses some of the same ideograms as Chinese does, it also uses particles to specify what role each component plays in a sentence. Those particles make sentences longer in Japanese, which is why they (usually) don't fit very well in tattoos. If you remove all the particles it will "look" Chinese to those who can't read it, and it will look like neither Chinese nor Japanese to those who can read it. Also,




celtictiger said:


> Or does putting two words together in Japanses mean something else


 
It can. Sometimes putting two words together in japanese will make a new word with a different meaning (although the new word will more than likely be related to the other two).

As a side note (and maybe slightly more helpful to your tattoo), once, my old japanese teacher talked about "Chinese style Japanese", which is, supossedly, an acceptable/common style used to write in posters and/or artistic pieces. This style is basically Japanese with no particles. Can any natives verify this? I have yet to see it used anywhere outside of the pictures he showed us back then to illustrate the example (a sort of Olympics banner and a theatre play poster). If my teacher was right then there might yet be a Japanese alternative for celtictiger's tattoo.


----------



## celtictiger

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> 
> write―書
> peace―平和
> wings―翼
> fly―飛
> world―世界
> 
> 書平和翼飛世界
> 
> 
> Wishfull


 
Thanks very much for the singular word translations.
I'm trying to make up my mind on the whole thing, but you've been really helpful and have given me a lot of your time.
Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.
Thanks again


Mari Yagami said:


> celtictiger, I would like to point out something that, while it won't exactly help with your tattoo, it will help you understand why it's so hard for people here to help you come up with a short, tattoo friendly alternative using that phrase, and why people keep suggesting Chinese and saying that it will look Chinese.
> While Japanese uses some of the same ideograms as Chinese does, it also uses particles to specify what role each component plays in a sentence. Those particles make sentences longer in Japanese, which is why they (usually) don't fit very well in tattoos. If you remove all the particles it will "look" Chinese to those who can't read it, and it will look like neither Chinese nor Japanese to those who can read it. Also,
> 
> 
> 
> It can. Sometimes putting two words together in japanese will make a new word with a different meaning (although the new word will more than likely be related to the other two).
> 
> As a side note (and maybe slightly more helpful to your tattoo), once, my old japanese teacher talked about "Chinese style Japanese", which is, supossedly, an acceptable/common style used to write in posters and/or artistic pieces. This style is basically Japanese with no particles. Can any natives verify this? I have yet to see it used anywhere outside of the pictures he showed us back then to illustrate the example (a sort of Olympics banner and a theatre play poster). If my teacher was right then there might yet be a Japanese alternative for celtictiger's tattoo.


 
Ye a lot of people are talking about getting it done in Chinese.
The quote is very important to me and I've tried to get a few bookshops to get me in the Japanese version of the book but none of their suppliers have it and they aren't willing to go to another supplier.

Do you think it would be odd getting it put in Chinese, I mean I'm getting the tattoo as a mark of the progress I've made in my life and I don't want to "sell out" on that idea by getting it done in Chinese.
Still I'll post this topic in the Chinese section of these forums and I'll consider the responce.


Thanks very much for the reply, I really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, let me try a condensed version.

平和の願いをのせて　折鶴よ　世界に羽ばたけ

Literally, with wish/prayer of peace on board, paper crane, fly over the world.


----------



## Koihane

Hello! The most suited translation is*「世界平和の祈りを込めて千羽鶴を」* or*「平和の祈りを込めた千羽鶴を世界中に」*for this quote? *"I will write peace on your wings and you will fly all over the world"* Because it seems like a nice quote which I would love to share it in my blog...
If not, please provide me another translation that has the same meaning as this quote. Thank you!


----------

